# 4 stores for 30-06 ammo/ mini rant



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

This is ridiculous. I went to 4 stores today (cabelas, scheels, gallensons, sportsmans) and finally found 2 boxes of winchester silvertip 168's at sportsmans. Seriously? When is this madness gonna stop?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It may stop after Obama, Biden, Schumer, and Feinstein are unemployed.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It's all on Ksl- for at least double the price. People are buying everything so they can make money on it. Seriously, $40 for 325 .22lr shells??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.22lr are now backordered through mid Oct. Just wait till hunting season comes around, you will see people pay as much for a 50 count box as a your 30-06 ammo.


-DallanC


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Makes me want to buy dies for everything I shoot. Had a chance to buy a 500 case of .22 blazer for $40 today but just could not bring myself to do it. I will take my chance and wait 5-6 months until hopefully most of this pandemic blows by.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Reloading stuff is just as hard to come by as the loaded ammo.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Ammo companies are scrambling to fill government contracts as well as most calibers for civilians including handgun rounds, .22 and obvioulsy .223 ect. I am allready starting to see high power rifle rounds/hunting rounds going into backorder status.

I would seriously consider stocking up on your loads you need for practice/hunting as you may not be able to get what you need come hunting season.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And theres the answer the Govt is buying a massive amount of shells.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I just read an article that was saying that many firearms, ammo, and firearm accessory companies are now refusing to do any business with Government or law enforcement agencies. In the states that have recently enacted gun laws, they will not sell to any city, state, county agency. Let's just hope more manufacturers do the same.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Both Walmarts in Logan have 30-06 and have had for a while.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packfish said:


> And theres the answer the Govt is buying a massive amount of shells.


OVER TWO BILLION BULLETS NOW ORDERED BY Dept of Homeland Security!!!

You want to know what they are doing with those bullets? This will give you an idea, these are some of the targets they ordered for practicing (they ordered $2 million worth)

http://www.infowars.com/dhs-supplier-pr ... un-owners/

I'm not really a "tinfoil hat" kind of guy, but some of this stuff does make a person wonder at times...

-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > And theres the answer the Govt is buying a massive amount of shells.
> ...


I'm also wondering what the DHS is doing with all that ammo. Next it will be the Red Cross and the Salvation Army hoarding all the goods. What gives? Some sinister action I'm sure.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's at least one statement on the subject: http://www.hornady.com/support/availability


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

DHS is home of U.S. Border Patrol, Customs, FBI, TSA, and Federal Marshalls. Pretty much most any kind of Federal law enforcement officer of any kind falls under DHS. (very few exceptions). All jobs that require regular practice, training, etc... Like any cops. And the sheer volume of officers - tens of thousands - and it all adds up. I wouldn't read any thing more into it than that. If you saw the bill for all the ammo purchased by the State of Utah, you'd probably react to that as well. But when you break it out to all the Highway Patrol, DWR COs, park rangers, and the broad array of LE officers, it really isn't that bad.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

For the targets - surely it must be true. Its on the interwebs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tin foil hats for sale, $2.00.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I met a gentleman the other day that had been assigned by a local branch of a national group to purchase 250,000 rounds of 22LR. Try as I might I was unable to help him find a suitably large hoard. His assignor? The Boy Scouts of America, the Salt Lake County bunch. He raised his hand in a meeting when they asked for help rounding up ammo for this year’s summer camps. Poor guy didn’t know about any of the BS going on right now.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know about the ammo availability out there, but it's starting to trickle in back on shelves in some areas down here. I have saw 223 ammo, AR's, even p- mags are coming in. I even bought a couple of 50 round boxes. Not a lot of price gouging going on at the shops, but don't expect to get a deal at a gun show.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Cabela's had .223 today. $14.99 for a box of 20. Steel case, Russian. :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Cabela's had .223 today. $14.99 for a box of 20. Steel case, Russian. :roll:


Then Cabelas is ripping you guys off, I saw federal fmj's on stripper clips 30 rd box for 14.99 the other day at my local shop, they were selling 50 round boxes of Remington for $24.95 a box.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I heard a rumor that the Government is considering a ban on the sale of tinfoil hats.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

American fork wal mart has .30-06 round in different grains and manufacturers and if you get there early enough you can get most hard to find rounds got me a box of 555 Winchester .22 a few days ago but they go extremely fast


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyone needs to refuse to pay these inflated prices for ammo. Its the only way to keep prices down. Its also a pipe dream.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Although ammunition sales (along with gun sales) have skyrocketed these past several years - it is panic buying that has lead to the current ammo shortage. Just like it led to the two ammo shortages before it. The Internet helps fuel rumors and contributes.
When people can't get ammo like .22 LR, or see it becoming in very short supply, it triggers them to buy everything they can afford even though there is no pressing need "just in case".
Add ammo profiteers to the mix who will buy literally everything they can get at normal prices in order to turn around and profit by the panic buying and you have the perfect storm.

So if people would just take a deep breath and refrain for a spell, the manufacturers would have a chance to catch up. Its not the government - its shooters themselves that have created the shortage.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Wind In His Hair said:
> 
> 
> > Cabela's had .223 today. $14.99 for a box of 20. Steel case, Russian. :roll:
> ...


I'm just glad I stocked up while things were cheap. No way am I going to pay these inflated prices. I have enough .223 to last me a long time, but I'm probably not going to use it as a rabbit or varmint caliber anymore. .17 HMR makes better sense for that right now, seeing as how the ammo is still on shelves most everywhere.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wind In His Hair said:


> .17 HMR makes better sense for that right now, seeing as how the ammo is still on shelves most everywhere.


+1

I was surprised at its availability, Cabelas had quite a bit of it this morming. I still have 14 boxes of .17HMR though so I'm good for a long time. One of my favorite calibers currently, love it!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Watching some online auctions today... almost all .22 rimfire is now selling for over $75 for a 550count bulk box.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought 5000 rounds today for $450. I felt sick to my stomach and lucky at the same time.


----------

